# pms + calcium link



## 21526 (Jul 13, 2006)

has anybody found a connection to pms and calcium... according to reseach online, pms is linked to calcium deficiency... i was going to try the supplements anyhow, but besides my IBS i suffer from severe pms... anybody taking calcium supplements found that their pms has been better


----------

